# 2 new funky colored boys????



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I went back to pick up ine multi-colored VT guy.... he wasnt there :/
but I ended up bringing home these two boys

a yellow/orange/brown? and blue VT (butterfly?)





































LOVE this spot!























and a red/orange dalmation? (solid red head... he is SO cute!)











































































Any name ideas???


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

My cellophane has a spot like that on his side! but he's marbling now, so it might not be there anymore soon. :/ But it's cute!
That blue and yellow guy has crazy colors, so he needs a crazy name. Or a contrdictory name. Like Mello. 
That Dalmatian is adorable! You could go with the usual, Spot. Or maybe Cheeto, cuz it kinda looks like he got Cheeto crumbs all over himself haha. Or maybe you could give him a normal name, like one you would give to a person. You could wait a bit and see his personality before deciding on a name.
If you ever decide to breed that Dalmatian, by the way, I am 90% sure that I would buy a baby from you.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful boys! If you're like me, I like to surf on name sites for some ideas. Hmmm ... Orpheus, Apollo, Zeus ... Olympus, Homer ... yes, just throwing names at ya


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

freeflow246 said:


> My cellophane has a spot like that on his side! but he's marbling now, so it might not be there anymore soon. :/ But it's cute!
> That blue and yellow guy has crazy colors, so he needs a crazy name. Or a contrdictory name. Like Mello.
> That Dalmatian is adorable! You could go with the usual, Spot. Or maybe Cheeto, cuz it kinda looks like he got Cheeto crumbs all over himself haha. Or maybe you could give him a normal name, like one you would give to a person. You could wait a bit and see his personality before deciding on a name.
> If you ever decide to breed that Dalmatian, by the way, I am 90% sure that I would buy a baby from you.


 
Im tempted to name the yellow blue boy Chucky.... cause the way he looked at me when I first got him reminds me of whe Chucky (from the scary movie) would turn his head.... lmao, Im hoping the spot remains though <3

I may wait for his personality, so far he just seems to chill.... though he flares at EVERYTHING that moves, my dogs, my turtle, the newbies (who dont even flare), he just doesnt flare at me XD give m a what you looking at fool? look.... lol
lol, I have been considering breeding, but I have NO clue what kind of female (color wise) I would need to get to continue the dalamtion (find a dalmation girl?)...


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw, Chucky would be cute.  And bettas who always flare are adorable. 
I guess you could find a Dalmatian girl, but that might be hard. I think a solid orange one would work too.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, both are cute 

And I had a orange girl :/ a walmart rescue who didnt make it
I'll keep my eyes out for another
what would cellophane or a marble do?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not sure how cellophane would turn out, but I think that a marble would mess up the spotting. Here's a good article I found: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1757


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, didnt think about that, Im going to def. keep a look out for another orange girl... though I would like to find a HM or CT


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck!  CT females are so pretty.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

^
I know!!!
My WM no longer sells females, but the walmarts around me still do along with Petsmart... going to check out them tomorrow


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

It can be such a pain finding females. :/ And when they clamp their fins up, it's hard to see their finnage.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know... not to mention half of the females are young males....


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Exactly hahah.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, makes everything so much harder.... I'll probably try to find another orange VT female, and then start breeding in orange CT or HM later once I find one (unless I find one sooner  )


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds great! And even if it doesn't work out, orange bettas are super pretty.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know 
lol
besides, it will be my first spawn


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, how exciting! I would love to spawn, but I don't have the space for a 10-20 gal, not including all the jars for the babies.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I do XD 
Just have figure out how to set up food for the babies...


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh yea, growing live cultures. Ick.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah :/
I have 3 dogs... one of which likes to "check out" all of my tanks (luckily she behaves... she just REALLY likes watching the bettas XD)
but the terrier like to steal stuff from the tanks, plants, she hasnt touched the fish (she climbs on counters, desks, sinks, bookcases.... and she steal EVERYTHING and has a stash in her 'house')


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh goodness. XD Do you not have a lid on your tanks? That might help. 
Finding a place to hide the cultures might be a pain.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Looooove the yellow one.  I'm a sucker for the yellows.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

freeflow246 said:


> Oh goodness. XD Do you not have a lid on your tanks? That might help.
> Finding a place to hide the cultures might be a pain.


 
She removes them or flips them up XD

Shes a semi-feral dog, absolute genious, but nothing sh does makes any sense

Looking ino a high shelf for cultures


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Rocketscissors said:


> Looooove the yellow one.  I'm a sucker for the yellows.


 
Lol, hes a cutey, and a rapid nest builder  love his personality


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

What a smart dog.  
If it gets super annoying, you could try smearing some of that dog repellant stuff on the lid. May aunt had to do that when her dog wouldn't stop pulling open drawers and dumping everything out.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

freeflow246 said:


> What a smart dog.
> If it gets super annoying, you could try smearing some of that dog repellant stuff on the lid. May aunt had to do that when her dog wouldn't stop pulling open drawers and dumping everything out.


 
lol, se actually really bright, learned sit in a few minutes, but thats all I can really teach her (feral dog= high nerves and extremelly food sensitive)
It doesnt work  Im guesing you mean apple bitter, I used it to try to cut back on her nipping (she nips when she plays), and tostop her from chewing on the door, some dogs are just immune to it :/
lol, Punk, the feral terrier opens drawers to, though she does that so sh can climb ontop of dressers and take stuff (like remotes, candy, pencils)


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha! I love mischievous dogs, even if they can be a handful. 
I'm not sure if it was apple bitter or not. I know that apple bitter didn't work with my dog either. Nothing could stop him from chewing up our furniture lol.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, luckily I dont have to worry about chewed furniture, and I love her quirks  <3


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love all of my pets' quirks. Well, except my cat's habit of banging on my door at night, but that was easy to fix lol.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, ditto that!!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

UPDATE:
Sorry it so long to post the update on my meeting with the manager, he couldnt/wouldnt give me the breeders information, but apparently I am not the only one who has complained, they are no longer using the breeder, the breeder has been contacted, I got a refund for Chance, Shoebox, and Alpine Ice.... and the manager let me take home one of the sick bettas for free (pics on him probably this weekend as my camera is messed up)
I asked him to at least call FDA about the conditions or someone, he said he is 'taking care of it' and the breeders reputation will be ruined (all of his purchasers have been complaining about the quality)
So, I guess kind of a sucess, I just wish I knew what it was that took the lives of my three boys


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well at least they won't be buying from that guy anymore, you go refunds, and a new fish. Much better treatment than some pet stores would give a customer, I'm sure.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

^
Agreed, the manager seemed to really care and willing to change the conditions... not the same manager I taked to last time about the bettas conditions, he was fired, this new guy seems nice, and if he holds up his promise, I will be emailing the corporation praising him.... so far I am impressed


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

The pet store near me got a new manager about a year ago. Now the bettas have clean, clear water every day, and apart from the occasional sick ones, are very healthy.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah!
Im hoping my Walmart gets the same results


----------

